# 2012 NREMT-B changes



## rob85635 (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the option of taking my NREMT test before 2012 but chose to take it after for a few reasons.  My instructor told us that if we took the test after Jan 1 we would get the "new" test.  I am not sure what "new" really means hence this thread.

I was figuring the changes would be slight and in asking that was the general consensus from those who also had opinions/guesses about the "new" test.  Now that I have taken the test and I am waiting for the results I am wondering if they may have changed A LOT of things on it.  I can only speak as a previous EMT from many years ago and I was only certified by AZ State.  The first time I tested was I think in 1990 and followed that with 2 or 3 recerts every 2 years until other things came along and I let everything lapse.  I will say the testing from those many years ago was not nearly as hard as what I experienced today.   

The NREMT website even says EMTs who certified prior to 2012 will need to recert with the 2012 standards before a set date.

This leads me to my question.  Is there anyone who has taken the NREMT-B before who has also taken the new test in the last week?  If there is, what can you say about the differences?

I am thinking that there will not be anyone able to answer this question for a few months but we will see.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

Im looking for it on the site I took mine Dec 28th so I kinda wanna know this info.


----------

